# DIY Coffee CO2 Plans



## morecoffee (Dec 24, 2007)

I am new to APC. My introduction messages is here.

As of this writing I don't have either of my tanks setup. I went to to LFS and priced the equipment they recommended for a thriving plant tank. I am not ready to set down (yet) that kind of money. I have been scaling down my plans and thinking about what I can do with my 10G tank. I looked at the Yeast reactors, but I cannot believe my wife would go for that inside the house. Then it accrued to me. Coffee Powered CO2.

I really enjoy coffee. The only way to have truly good coffee is to have fresh roasted coffee. At some point I started roasting my own coffee. Once coffee is roasted it has to sit around for 2-4 days and Degas. The roasted coffee releases enough CO2 to make a canning jar make a "whoosh" sound when you open the jar. I roast small amounts of coffee at a time about twice a week. I could harness the time I have to wait my coffee degasses.

What are your thoughts? My only real concern is that to0\o much humidity or off flavors from the aquarium could damage my coffee.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

morecoffee said:


> The roasted coffee releases enough CO2 to make a canning jar make a "whoosh" sound when you open the jar.


First I will admit I know nothing of roasting coffee. I do know a little bit about canning. When I can anything, be it pickles, vegetables, whatever, I heat the jar and then seal it, as it cools, it creates a vacuum. My concern would be the "whoosh" sound you hear is actually air being let into the jar, not exiting the jar.

Also, I use yeast generated co2 and it works fine. Bakers yeast, Sugar, Water. Don't drop the container, makes a mess that way, but if you let it sit still, you'd never know it was there, no odors, sounds etc.

Good luck


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

*Flashback*
Why does my whole house smell like bread?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
*End Flashback*

If it outgases co2 then hey it should work. Wonder if there is anything else it outgases... Make sure you got a checkvalve or your coffee might taste fishy.


----------



## morecoffee (Dec 24, 2007)

Amazon_Replica: I'm quite sure about the release of CO2. The coffee cools off before I put it in the mason jar. The lid bulges up instead of being pulled flat. Many coffees come in a bag with oneway valves so don't rupture. It’s that little dot behind the siren on the Star Bucks bags. 

Thanks for the reassurance that my house isn't going to smell like a trashcan full of warm beer cans if I used yeast.

NoSvOrAx: I don't expect it to produce an extremely high volume CO2, but you do think that a check valve would keep any extra humidity or fishy odor from getting into the coffee jar?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Well at the very least it will keep tank water from backing up the line when the pressure begins to drop.


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

I dont know how that coffee co2 generator will work out but i would use paintball co2 instead. there is a regulator on sale for about 45 bucks including shipping. 20 bucks for the tank


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I didn't believe that CO2 would be released by roasting coffee beans, so I googled it and found this:http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.1365-2621.2005.tb07084.x . Roasting obviously oxidizes the beans to some extent, and that has to release CO2. Interesting idea!


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

That is kind of cool


----------



## morecoffee (Dec 24, 2007)

Ideally after I did some initial research on well planted tanks I wanted a pressurized system, but after seeing how much it is at the LFS I would have to drop to get the 20G going with a near optimal setup I have decided to see what I can get by with in a 10G that is low tech. I decided I would like some experience with healthy plants before I attempt those iwagumis I see in my 20G’S future.

I can get a noticeable pressure release from a pint jar about 3 days in a row while the coffee is degassing. It might be just enough pressure to clear the lines, but not put much CO2 in the tank.

On a different note: My 10G hood is wired for two of those long incandescent bulbs. I was wondering if two household 24W compact florescent would work. I had to take out the reflectors to fit the bulbs. I was thinking of painting the inside of the hood. Would this give me enough light to get carpet plants to spread instead of reach?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Screw-in fluorescent bulbs work for growing plants, but they lose a lot of light due to restrike. I have two 15 watt screw-ins in my 10 gallon hood, with reflectors. (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ects/45208-diy-mod-perfecto-10-gal-light.html) This seems to give low to moderate light intensity, based on the reaction of the plants. If you can fit 24 watt bulbs, and get similar reflectors installed too, you should have enough light to grow most plants.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

I have 6 10g tanks with cf screw in bulbs and they work great. They are 6500k non-spiral type.


----------



## SongCloud (Aug 30, 2005)

modster said:


> I dont know how that coffee co2 generator will work out but i would use paintball co2 instead. there is a regulator on sale for about 45 bucks including shipping. 20 bucks for the tank


Where did you find the regulator for $45? Does it come with the needed adapters to attach the paintball cylinder to it, or is it made specifically for the smaller size? All the kits I have seen are for the larger tanks and cost $125 or more. Even the RedSea paintball kit is almost $100 on Aquabid and it comes with the reactor and other stuff that I don't need. If I could get a regulator for $45, i could make the rest of the stuff myself and save some $$$$! More money to spend on the plants!


----------

